# Alex the climber



## Kenno (Apr 30, 2016)

I thought this potted plant was too heavy for him!


----------



## bryson white (Apr 30, 2016)

wow how funny!!!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 30, 2016)

They love climbing 

This is Joe caught in the act of heading inside our house. Steps higher than this are no problem to him.


----------



## bryson white (Apr 30, 2016)

My tortoise gets in the same position all the time


----------



## Lyn W (May 1, 2016)

Kenno said:


> View attachment 172091
> View attachment 172092
> View attachment 172093
> 
> ...


Those are really funny pics
Where there's a will there's a way!
Love the one of him on the board.
Maybe he's a 'free runner'?


----------



## Pearly (May 1, 2016)

How funny! Love it!!!!


----------



## Honuboy (May 4, 2016)

Not so fast there bud....


----------



## MPRC (May 4, 2016)

Ruby is our climber...


----------



## MPRC (May 4, 2016)

Not the best photo, the BF snapped it with his cell.


----------



## Rue (May 4, 2016)

Turtles upon turtles...

Isn't that one of the theories of how the world was created?


----------



## Kenno (Aug 30, 2016)

Rue said:


> Turtles upon turtles...
> 
> Isn't that one of the theories of how the world was created?



In reference to eternity:
"It's turtles all the way down"


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 30, 2016)

Little range rovers ... jeeps ... when they want to be!


----------

